# Bulging Tin



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was just going through my tobacco seller looking for something new to open and noticed that two of my unopened tins of GLPease Chelsea Morning were bulging. I purchased these tins on 11/25/2009. I have never seen this before and was wondering what causes this and does this mean the tobacco has gone bad. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. <o></o>


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The bulging tins means there are some microbes producing gasses in the tobacco, like fermentation. This is usually a good thing, but the proof is in the smoking. I have lots of bulging tins in my cellar, and (so far) have never had unsmokable tobacco in them. It is possible, however, for bad bacteria to cause this and spoil the tobacco, just not likely.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the response Nachman. So unlike a can of food, a bulging can of tobacco is a good thing? After my earlier post I went through a bunch of my tins and noticed that alot of my 2009 purchases were bulging a little. If the tobacco is spoiled will it be real obvious? By the way Nachman based on your advice about a year ago, on some thread about corn cob pipes, I purchased a few "Corn Cob Pipes American - Patriot" and they really are great. I find that I reach for these more and more often unstead of my briars. The cobs are no fuss and they smoke great. Thanks.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here's a fun thread to read through. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/288029-two-bulging-battleships.html


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link, great read.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Here's a fun thread to read through. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/288029-two-bulging-battleships.html


I managed to steal a few tins from RJ, and this is what one looks like today. Still waiting for that seam to bust!


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Is it possible for the bulging to break the seal on a tin?


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought the bulging meant it was about to go supernova. 8)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Here's a fun thread to read through. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/288029-two-bulging-battleships.html


Hey, the other tin ought to be hitting five years now!

So Dan, are you just going to wait until it explodes? Could take a while!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Hey, the other tin ought to be hitting five years now!
> 
> So Dan, are you just going to wait until it explodes? Could take a while!


I'm not sure what I am waiting for, actually? I heard it "pop" the first time when the seal went inverted. I guess I assumed it wouldn't be long before the tobacco just pushed its way out. I bought a huge mason jar a few months ago (like 1/2 gallon or something like that) so I'd be ready for the event. I'll guess I'll pop it pretty soon.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, enough with the pressure already, I opened it! :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

A few still shots:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

dan who are you kidding, maybe smoke some LOL. Sure you were drying a bit to smoke the entire day


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

That should relieve Jimmy's worries about his bulging tins. Thanks for the video Dan.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

laloin said:


> dan who are you kidding, maybe smoke some LOL. Sure you were drying a bit to smoke the entire day


:lol: Yeah, I cracked up at that; how could you resist a bowl at that point?

Great video, Dan!


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Dan, thanks for the video, that does relieve any worries I had about the tins in my cellar that are bulging. I could almost smell that tobacco when you opened that tin.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Dan that's beautiful! I was half expecting something would leap out of the tin and run through your kitchen.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool video. Always wondered how those issues turn out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I had no idea this was an issue. Love the video and the specialized tin opening apparatus. :smile:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

DanR said:


> Ok, enough with the pressure already, I opened it! :lol:







That's for the vid nonetheless.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, I've certainly got vertical video syndrome. :lol:

The darn thing looked fine on my iPhone?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn verts! Great one.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Embrace the bulge. No matter the size. Don't fear the bulge ( :


----------

